# منتدانا هو الابداع



## ++menooo++ (22 أبريل 2006)

*منتدانا هو الابداع*

*بناء على كلام المشرف العام اللى قالى انزل اقتراحاتى فى المنتدى*
*و بناء على ان ده منتدى الكنيسه العربيه يعنى الابداع لازم يخرج منه*​ 

*انا بقترح ان اى عضو يدعو 10 اعضاء المشرف العام يلون اسمه باللون مميز لمده شهر و لو الاعضاء كانتوا فى زياده يبقى ممكن يختار لون مميز ليه يفضل معاه مده اطول *


*يعنى مثلا انا دعيت 10 اعضاء يبقى اسمى بالازرق مثلا و الشهر التانى دعيت 5 يبقى يستمر اللون معايا بس مش اقل من 5 فى الشهر التانى و اللى يوصل لانه يدعو0 3 عضو يبقى من حقه ان اللون يتثبت عنده غير لو طلب ان لونه يتغير للون عادى*
*ايه رايكم يا شباب عايز اعرف ارائكم كلكم*​

*صلوا من اجل ضعف بشريتى:94: *
*مينووووووو*​


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*الفكر حلوة و مشجعة و ممكن ان تحفز الاعضاء على دعوة البقية...*

*اعتقد في امكانية اني اركب صفحة لدعوة الاصدقاء, ممكن تكون فعالة و ناجحة في هذه الحالة... اجرب و ارجع بالجواب*

*شكرا على اقتراحك يا مينو*


----------



## ++menooo++ (22 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا حبيبى على موافقتك المبدئيه اتمنى انه يبقى فى امكانك التنفيذ انا منتظر الرد بعد ما تشوف*


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

*المحاولة الاولى لم تنجح, لكن تبقى الفكرة حلوة و قابلة لتتنفيذ, لكن احاول بكرة مرة ثانية...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (23 أبريل 2006)

*حاول يا روك و ربنا يوفقك حبيبى*
*بس متنساش ان فى الدعوات بتكون فى الملف الشخصى للاعضاء و كنت بقترح لو هنستخدم الطريقه دى يبقى لو فى عضو كتب فى سمبيل المثال مينووو و المفروض يكون الاسم الصحيح هو ++menooo++ يبقى فى الحاله دى ممكن يبقى فى مكان مخصص لكده او فى الترحيب العضو نفسه يسال مين اللى دعاه فيتضاف للعضو لان مننساش جميعا ان سامح مثلا اسمه +sameh+  مش sameh و جومانه برضه يعنى الحروف الصغيره دى بتأثر منتظر ردك حبيبى*


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (24 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة حلوة*

:99: :99:​


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ناردو على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Coptic Man (25 أبريل 2006)

*فكرة حلوة فعلا

وانا دعيت 21 تقريبا يا روك عاوز اختار لون ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

*هههههههه يا مينا*

*هو في احلى من اللون الي عندك؟*
*هههههههه*


----------



## ++menooo++ (25 أبريل 2006)

خليه بحلقى يا روك اكيد هيكون اجمل بكتير


----------



## †gomana† (6 يونيو 2006)

*فكرة حلوة يا مينو *
*شكرا لافكارك النيرة دى*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

